# gladiator4-3-08



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Kids have spring break this week, got after it Mon thru Wed so I could spend some quality time today and friday. Loaded up Trey, Tristan, Taryn, and Will along with some friends JR and Monte. 

We went through the pass about 10 am and eased our way east. Noon found us around the pier and no fish spotted. About 1:15 just east of portifino, I saw a peanut and...the kids had never done this before...I fed it an eel and we were hooked up. We had drawn straws earlier and Tristan was up. It only took a minute and we had our first cobia on the boat. Took a pic and put him back in the drink.

About an hour later we goton a good size fish,tossed him an eel which he ignored. We trieda jig but all he did wasturn away and go down. Never could relocate.

Another 45 minutes and I spot another one, fed it and Taryn was hooked up. He came in green and about the time Will was gonna net him, he mad a little run. Five minutes and he gets his pic taken and is on ice. He weighed just under 30 at the dock.

2 for 3 with a keeper and the kids are stoked. Saw a bunch of big name boats, Heather D, Commotion, Click Through, Team Outcast, etc. turn on fish today.Maybe some other folks will post up.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and a day with the kids!!!!thanks for sharing the pic's....congrat's:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet! :clap:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Big time congrats man, great to see those Daddytime Post's Keep them coming and wow. Is this first blood on the new boat?:clap


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

way to go th... Can't wait till I get back,

kj


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! My son is almost 2 & I cannot wait to be able to take him out fishing!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man that is Fantastic. Very nice catches. It's good to know your helpin to ready the next generation for this great sport. Thanks for a fine post and Pics.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That was first blood Michael, thanks. KJ, you need to hurry home as no-one told us Craig was going on vacation at the same time as yourself. The inmates are running the asylum at WSI. Going to try again today before I have to give the triplets back to their mother for the weekend.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

2-for-3, I don't care what size they are you're batting over .500. Good job.

I saw you at the pump at Tom Thumb in Midway fueling up that day.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

WELL DONE!!!

A day on the water with your kids is so much fun & pays off big in the future!

Get them involved in fishing early & lots of great benefits for everyone.

You know where they want to spend their "recreational time"!

There are great life lessons to be learned in boating & fishing for everyone.

We get a new generation of fisherman & fisherwomen to become stewards of our natural resources.

Everyone gets great memories that last a lifetime.

And finally ... you get a young and energetic back to weigh anchor!!!

Congrat's on the great day, the report & the pic's!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear everything work out with you and the kids and the boat, sounds like a great time. Is that the fist blood on the Gladiator? How did that well turn out working? Jeremy


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

boy, them kids are getting big, i had all three of them on my t-ball team in pace(yankees) a few years back......congats on the catch...........


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job getting those kids on some fish! They look like they had a blast..... :bowdown:bowdown


----------

